# 96 gas Club car not turning over, starting



## wcsek (Apr 29, 2017)

I have a 96 gas Club car that died while driving and no longer will turn over. It was parked in the garage over the winter. I took it out and it drove 100' and it died. Got it back to the garage. The motor is spinning but wont turn over or run. I have checked that there is spark with the plug out. It is getting fuel at the end of fuse hose to engine. I put some fresh fuel in since it was sitting over the winter. I put in 4 new micro switches, 2 at the shift, 2 at the box that houses the solenoid. I checked the solenoid from some online instructions. Disconnected the wires at the large terminals and checked for continuity Ohms, no continuity. Then with key on and in drive I had no click sound at solenoid so checked 0 volts DC across the small terminals with key on in drive. These instructions said the problem is elsewhere then. Where do I go next? Thanks in advance.


----------

